# Is it a plane? Is it a bird? ....yes it is



## J087 (Mar 1, 2018)

_?...but Lizzy! You were my lobster!?

?Mommy...Is that you? Gimme 5 more minutes, Mom...?

?Ugh...Gimme a break...There's no...No school today...?_




Spoiler



Say hello to Gulliver!


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 1, 2018)

J087 said:


> _“...but Lizzy! You were my lobster!”
> 
> “Mommy...Is that you? Gimme 5 more minutes, Mom...”
> 
> ...



What will the prizes be??!the same as new leaf??


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 1, 2018)

Ooooooh how when and why??


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 2, 2018)

=D I'm excited! I hope he'll be a random occurrence instead of an event, it would be something to look forward to randomly happening.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 2, 2018)

Ohh yes! Gulliver is always so funny. "I must have ambrosia, or amnesty, or something equally serious." lol


----------



## J087 (Mar 2, 2018)

Right now it looks like an event.
It would be weird if he's like a lost pouch item, randomly appearing. But I've seen weirder things happen.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 2, 2018)

Haha that's awesome.  I was wondering when Gulliver was gonna show up.


----------



## SweetTreatsx3 (Mar 4, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> =D I'm excited! I hope he'll be a random occurrence instead of an event, it would be something to look forward to randomly happening.



I agree with this ! It’s nice to see they brought Gulliver into this version of AC too.


----------

